# Broken Garmin Edge 500 mount - Home Repair



## Fast Freddy (Dec 25, 2003)

I broke my Garmin Edge 500 mount in a freakish accident (the actual back of the computer - not the piece that is rubberbanded to the bike) - instead of sending it back I took it upon myself to try to fix it first. Here's is how I did it...

Random Ramblings: Repairing a Garmin Edge 500

Hope it helps others with similar problems.

Thanks
Fred


----------



## Toff (Sep 11, 2004)

Epoxy is a wonderful invention, second only to the Dremal. I've used it for all sorts of stuff.


----------



## TwoWheelMan (Jan 5, 2009)

Nice work. 

After a similar mount failure, I epoxied the mount to the pack of the computer and simply attach/detach from the bike using the rubber bands. This works great too.


----------

